# My 14 yo son died on Friday.



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

this is the hardest thing I have ever had to type, but I wanted my HT family to know that my son died Friday night as a result of playing the choking game, a very tragic death and our hearts are broken..if you would like to view his obituary go to www.rollerfuneralhomes.com and click on Clinton location and he is John David Loven, there is a memorial video of him you can view..
broken hearted in Arkansas
~Cindy Loven~


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## ann fr (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

I am so very very sorry, my heart is broken just knowing how much you are hurting.
I donât have any words to comfort you. Just my tears and prayers. 

Kris


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I am so sorry! prayers and warm thoughts from Texas.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I am so, so sorry.

Janis


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

I am so sorry for your heartbreaking loss. What a handsome young man, your family is in my prayers as you try and cope with this tragedy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

How terribly sad..my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## bookfarmer (Jan 1, 2009)

My heart and thoughts are with you and your family on the loss of your wonderful boy.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Take care of yourself. Condolences.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

So very sorry! prayers are coming your direction.....


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! My prayers are for you and your family.
with love,
Sherry


----------



## midohiogal (Mar 25, 2008)

What a terrible tragedy for you and your family. I am so sorry.
My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

How devastating!

Prayers and Hugs to you and your entire family.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so very sorry. 

Veronica


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of your devestating loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

My condolences.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Cindy, I'm so sorry. I'll be keeping your family in my thoughts.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh what a waste, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

So sorry for you and your family. There is nothing harder for a parent than burying their own child.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts.
My heart goes out to you. 
I cannot imagine your strength at this time.


----------



## Backwoods Momma (Feb 26, 2008)

What a tragic loss. May God comfort you at this time of loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry. My heartfelt prayers go out to you and your family at this time. I understand the pain you are going through having lost a child in our family, in my case it was my stepdaughter, but our child in all ways. Hugs to you......

katlupe


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh my word - my thoughts and prayers are with you. What a handsome young man and what a lovely smile

hoggie


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry  That would be so hard he looked like a sweet young man!


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your family's loss... you have my sincerest sympathies.....


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

What a heartbreaking post. I am so sorry.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I am so sorry. If there is anything we can do, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I have no idea what to say except that you are in my thoughts.

I will make sure to explain the dangers of the choking game to my son. I hope that message being sent along in some way brings you comfort.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

Cindy- sorry to hear this may God comfort you.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't even have words to express how sorry I am. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

That's so sad Cindy! my thoughts are with you and the family. ...Georgia.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, you and your family will be in my prayers


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

My family will keep you in our prayers. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I've never even heard of that game - how sad. I'm so very sorry!
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Peace be with you and your family.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

You are in my thoughts and prayers !


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear that.Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Eddie Buck & Bopeep


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

this is so sad. i'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mzzlisa (Feb 22, 2004)

I am so sorry you lost your son. He had a wonderful smile.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so sorry. Prayers for comfort.

Cindyc.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm sorry just doesn't seem like enough to say. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. Please accept my sincere condolances and know that your son is with his Father and the Father is with you.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I am so sorry. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I am very sorry.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear such a young life gone in that manner.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I don't have any words.

I'm sorry for your and his loss.


----------



## Vernitta (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

I know I do not know you but I am truely sorry for your loss, even as I sit here I am crying and heart broken, I myself have a son that is almost 14 an he has told me of kids he knows that have done that in school I do hope and pray that this will stop kids from doing things like that but I know in my heart it will not. I honestly do not know or understand why they would do that. I am very sorry and may God be with you and your family.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss and heartache.


----------



## ThreeRivers (Nov 26, 2008)

I am terribly sorry for your loss. I know my words can never be enough to ease the pain that you and your family feel right now.


----------



## mellba (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm sorry. Your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## mrswright (Jan 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. Words are very inadequate at a time like this.


----------



## Marie04 (Mar 3, 2008)

Cindy, I am so sorry to read this. Although I don't know you, please accept my deepest sympathy.. He looked like a fun-loving, energetic boy - what a smile! That smile just stands out in all those pictures! Just such a tragedy - sometimes kids just don't realize they are mortal, do they! May God bless and comfort you in the days and years ahead, may He hold you close always.. 

{{{Hugs}}} to you and your family.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh no! I am so sorry! What a tragedy!


----------



## ZMTmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm sitting here with my hand over my mouth. I am so very, very sorry for your loss. God bless you.


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

As with others, I can't think of anything useful to say about such a tragedy - except you are getting many prayers, from everywhere. Condolences to you and your family, may you eventually find some peace again.


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The video memorial was beautiful and he was a handsome young man. 
May you and your family find peace.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You all are in my prayers. 
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

I am so so sorry.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Words are so inadequate at a time like this.I'm very sorry for your great loss. Try to remember the good times.You have many beautiful pictures of him. What a smile.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You have my condolences. What a shame ...


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss! The video tribute was so beautiful --- he was such a handsome young man! Our hearts and prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh how awful. I am so sorry.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

It's heart breaking to lose anyone, but i don't believe there is anything more tragic than a parent losing a child. i am at loss for words except to say i'm sorry and hope you can keep your self together.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I am so sorry. May you find comfort.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

So sorry to hear that Cindy. May God comfort you.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

What a beautiful boy and a beautiful family that he leaves behind.... you, your husband and his siblings are in my prayers as you go through this difficult time.

dawn


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Im praying for you and the rest of his family. God let him rest in peace.


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so very sorry, how tragic. Prayers for yall from here.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I cannot imagine your pain. I am so very sorry. Prayers for you and your family.

Patty


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

What a terrible tragedy! I will be praying for your son, you, & your family.


----------



## Carol from Upto (Dec 29, 2008)

I am deeply sorry. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gunnie (Apr 28, 2008)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You have my deepest sympathy. I cannot imagine how you must be feeling. There are no words or actions anyone can do to lessen your pain. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss and the pain you are feeling


----------



## mezzogirl (May 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear such terrible news. God go with you and your family. What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Cindy, hugs and condolences from our family, too. It must have been very difficult to even type the post, but somewhere, maybe your loss will save the life of another child who is tempted to try this. What a sad thing. Jan in Co


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I wish I could turn back the hands of time for you.

May God Bless your family.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I cannot imagine your grief. I will pray for your family. Bless you.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

I am so very sorry for your loss. We will be praying for your whole family. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I am deeply saddened by your loss. I will keep your family in my prayers.


Nomad


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. We will remember your family in our prayers.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry . May the Lord hold him tight until you meet again .


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm so sorry, Cindy. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I am so sorry, Cindy. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

Cindy, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'll be keeping your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I am so very sorry.

(((hugs)))

Jennifer


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't even know what words to use, they are all so feeble at a time like this. I pray for you and your family. It's just a horrible pain and I'm so sorry for you.
P.J.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

the memorial video was beautiful. i am so sorry . may he rest in heaven


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

(((((Cindy)))))) I'm so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you.

Nikki


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

(((((((((HUGS))))))))))) and Prayers to you and your family.

big rockpile


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Cindy, I'm so sorry..words seem so inadequate.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Graystone (May 1, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you & your family.


----------



## FD2N4P (May 10, 2007)

i am so very sorry. my dh and i will be praying for you and your family thru this time......sue


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

My heart is just broken for you - I'm so sorry to hear of your awful loss. He was one month younger than my oldest child, and I don't know what to say to comfort you.

He was (is) such a handsome young man. I'm crying just writing this....

Hugs and prayer to you and your family. May God comfort you in this time of grief.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I know there are no words that will ease your pain. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

May God bless you all with peace and understand.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can not even begin to imagine your pain. Again, I am so sorry. Prayers to you and your family

John


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

The Lord will lift you up during your time of loss. The Bible says in the book of James chapter five, the prayer of faith shall save the sick. We will all be praying for you that you seek God for peace during your time of loss.


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

I am so, so sorry.  

~Ashley


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

There is nothing harder than losing a child. My prayers are with you and your family.

PQ


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family....May God engulf you with his love and help shield you from the overpowering grief..MissKitty


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh Cindy, I am so, so sorry, just heartbreaking news. I am praying for you and your family during these very bad days.


----------



## Auntie Kathy (Oct 23, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

How devastating... Oh how I wish I had something wonderful to say that would ease your pain...
I know you are in shock...I am so sorry.
I will pray for your family to lean on each other to get through this.
Thank you so much for allowing us to send our prayers and comfort
at this terrible time.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Cindy, my thoughts and prayers to you and your family!!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I am so very sorry! The video was lovely.


----------



## giddy (Nov 14, 2006)

What a wonderful smile he had! My prayers are with your family. No parent should have to bury a child.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. My heart is broken for you. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear of this.
Prayers for condolence and peace.

I just cannot even being to imagine the enormity of this.

Angie


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

may god comfort you in this tragedy.

shelly


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

I have no words.  I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Please accept my sincere prayers on your and your family's behalf. I am so very sorry that this happened to your son. He is a beautiful young man. I know it was hard, but appreciate your for sharing with us so we can draw closer to each other


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The video is lovely.


----------



## Loralyn (Oct 17, 2008)

May the holy spirit comfort you and your family during such a terrible time. I am so sorry for your devastating loss. You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so sorry! I lost my only son at age 7.

I am feeling your heartache, take care of yourself and accept any help offered! 

PM me if you want to talk.

Denise


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

What a heartrending loss! I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## arabgurl88 (Jan 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you. Stay atrong.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I can't begin to understand the pain you are in, as I have never lost a child. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. I showed this thread to my 11 year old son, to show him how dangerous this "game" is.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

My prayers go out for your family.


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 
My heart aches for you and your family.


----------



## Bloomer (Apr 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

We'll make sure to keep you in our family prayer intentions.

Bloomer


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

I am so sorry....may God comfort you and your family and grant you peace

Annie


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

My deepest sympathy. Many prayers going up for you and your family. May you know God's comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh Lord, that is so terrible. I am so sad for you and your family. Here is a big ((HUG)).


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

My heart aches for you. Prayers and peace be with you.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I have no words that will comfort you, but I am so terribly sorry for your loss. What a horrible thing for a parent to experience. You will be in our thoughts and prayers as well.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

My deepest sympathies to you dear Cindy; may God give you peace in your heart to get thru this horrible tragedy.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

Cindy, I just watched the memorial video. What a handsome son you had with a smile that radiated sunshine. My heart is heavy just thinking of the pain you are going through. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## shar (May 3, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are wih you and your family.


----------



## Denise K. (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry. May God watch over you and your family.
Denise


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

So sorry to hear this happened. Many prayers for your son and your family.


----------



## B Adams (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry for your tragic loss. You and your family are in are thoughts and prayers.

B Adams


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing the video with us. Please know that you and your family are in my prayers...I really mean that!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

We are sending blessings your way. I'm so sorry, sweetheart.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Words cannot express the sorrow I feel for you and your family. know that your family is in my prayers.


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Prayer's for comfort.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

No words can express how sorry I am to hear of your loss. Please know our prayers are with you in such a time,,


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

My heart aches for you. May your GOd have mercy and ease your pain.


----------



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

My heart and Prayers go out to you and your family. Blessings,Dawn


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm so sorry! I will be in prayer for your entire family and community! He had such a radiant smile and such a sparkle in his eyes!


----------



## Dixie (Dec 10, 2002)

I am so sorry. I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## Renee (Jun 17, 2002)

Cindy, I am so sorry about this tragedy. John's picture reveals a handsome, happy, loved young man. As you walk through this valley of tears I pray that you sense the strong presence of the LORD comforting you, holding you and speaking to your heart. Renee


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

So very sorry.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh my. I am SO Sorry. (((((HUGS))))) from Iowa.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

I am so, so very sorry.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

I am so very sorry. Prayers for you and your family from all of us here.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Words can not express my sadness at your loss. Your family will be in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, {{{{{Cindy}}}}} !!!! My heart just goes out to you! :Bawling: Praying here for God to surround you and overwhelm you with His peace and comfort!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

My heart goes out to you and your family.
Blue


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy,

My heart goes out to you and your family.
So sorry you lost your dear son.

Hugs to you,

Deb


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry, I do not know what to say ...God bless you and your family. As the mother of a 14yr old son, I cannot imagine. You and your family will be in my prayers. (((HUGS)))


----------



## amarillo (Jan 1, 2003)

You and your family will be in my prayers. I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Sharmom (Jul 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our family will be praying for your family.
God bless,
Shar


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. May God be with you.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I am very saddened to hear of your tragedy, words cannot express the feeling. Having a 14 year old son myself my heart goes out to you!


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Cindy, I am so sorry to hear about this terrible tragedy. You and your family will be in my daily prayers. May you find comfort in our Heavenly Father's Love.

Jan


----------



## AnnieOakley (Aug 28, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family - this is such sad news. [strongsad


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

He was a beatuiful young man. We share a birthday. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Yvonne (Jan 29, 2003)

I am so sorry....may God comfort you.
Prayers for the family.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I'm so very very sorry. May God be with you.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry. I am praying that God will wrap you in His arms of love and hold you close through this hard time.

I sat here and watched the memorial and wept. What a precious young man he was. I know your heart is broken. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I too am sorry for your loss.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

What a sad sad day. Im so very sorry.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

So very sad. I wish you strength.


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

How tragic. I'm so truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## shellrow (Feb 8, 2007)

We are so sorry for you loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Keeping your family in our thoughts.


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

Heartfelt prayers and condolences from the wife and I also.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I can not even begin to imagine what you are feeling right now, and I pray I never have to. I just saw your post and am so, so sorry. You have my thoughts and prayers - may God hold you in the palm of his hand.


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


paula


----------



## greenbandit (Jan 29, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am going to hug my son nice and tight when he wakes up. May GOD be with you and your family during these hard times.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

No words can describe how sorry I am. My heart goes out to you. He was only a week younger than my son. I can't imagine the pain you are going through but I pray that God will be extremely close to you and your family during this time.
I had never heard of the choking game so would not have known what it was.
If you need anything, pm me.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

May the lord wrap his arm around you and comfort your family.
God Bless


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kjmatson (Jul 22, 2008)

We are sorry Cindy. May God help everyone make it through this time.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm so sorry. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## 4h farmer (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family..


----------



## mamalisa (Feb 1, 2004)

I am so sorry-----may he be reborn again in joy, and may you and your family find peace and healing in the arms of time.....


----------



## michael.hickman (Nov 12, 2007)

May God be with you during this time. I'm so sorry.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I cannot imagine your pain but your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

There are no words I can think of to ease your pain. May God hold you close during this time of agonizing loss.


----------



## Badlands (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

Your family is in our prayers. May you find comfort and strength to carry you through this extremely difficult time.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You have my prayers.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

I am very sorry for your loss... words seem inadequate.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

So heartbreaking to lose a child. My prayers go up for you.


----------



## Weasy68 (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

I offer my thoughts, prayers and deepest sympthies. God bless your entire family.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

God bless. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Ma God be with you and your family.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your son.
Nancy


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I am so sorry about your loss. 

My friend's daughter has been playing this game. I'm forwarding this story to her hoping it'll get her to stop.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

My God hold your family in the palm of His hand.


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

So sad..my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

You and your family have my prayers.

Cathy


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

There is nothing I can say to take the pain away. But know that we are all here for you in prayers and support for you and your family.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I am so sorry you and your family have to go through this. Let the love and prayers from all of us here strengthen and keep you during the difficult days ahead.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

So sorry to hear of your loss, my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Heidi (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry...I can't imagine what you are going through. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

i thought about your family all last night, and your beautiful son. My prayers are with you.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Our condolences. May God give you and your's strength through this sad time.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

My heart hurts for you.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

May God wrap you and your family in his comfortable embrace.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

He has a beautiful smile in the pictures.
Im so sorry. My prayers are with your family.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

My deepest sympathies go out to you and your family. Having walked this road, I understand your grief. ((( )))


----------



## Square Peg (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. May you find peace eventually.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for you loss. Thoughts and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## woodenfires (Dec 2, 2003)

wow, so tragic, what a loss, so very sorry ..... jim


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful young man. Grace to you and yours to get through these times.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. 
I will be having a talk with my sons 14 & 16 this evening. 
Hopefully by sharing you have saved another child.
A'sta


----------



## PBPitcher (Aug 15, 2005)

I pray that you and your family may find peace. I am so sorry for this devastating loss.


----------



## preecher97 (Oct 9, 2008)

My prayers are for you and your family. May you crawl into the lap of Abba Father (Daddy) and receive the comfort and solace that only He can give.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Jan 5, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a fine looking young man. May God keep you and your whole family in His arms and get you through this.


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry for your loss how tragic.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Cindy,

I am so, so sorry for your loss. Your family will be in my prayers.

Beth


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

So very sorry.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your son was a handsome young man. May God give you strength through this time.


----------



## anthrem (Jul 17, 2008)

May God be with with you,
wrap His arms around you and your family,
May He watch over you and keep you strong
and grant you serenity in the moment of your sadness.

Go to http://www.compassionatefriends.org to find a local support group. Don't suffer alone; be with others who can hold you up during this time.

http://www.compassionatefriends.org/Local_Chapters/Chapter_Locator.aspx


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

May God be with with you,
wrap His arms around you and your family,
May He watch over you and keep you strong
and grant you serenity in the moment of your sadness.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

My condolences to you and your family


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

There are no words, I'm so very, very sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I asked my 19 YO son what he knew about the choking game, and he said he had never heard about it (thankfully).

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/02/14/choking-game-deaths-on-the-rise/

This article from nearly a year ago says the deaths from the choking game are on the rise, They also said the numbers are probably underreported because an accidental strangulation with a belt or rope could look like a suicide.

My instincts would be to get the warning out about this, but then you risk telling kids who might not have heard about it before. And kids that age, especially boys can be so sure that nothing bad could ever happen to them!

Again, I am so sorry this happened! Prayers and hugs to you! :grouphug:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't even know what to say.
You have our deepest sympathy.
How heart breaking.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, my goodness. 
This is heartbreaking to hear about, and I can't even imagine your loss.
I hope you and the rest of your family are pulling together and helping eachother get through this. 
Please take care.


----------



## Mulish (Mar 24, 2005)

I am so very sorry. The online support group, www.webhealing.com, is something you might consider. It means a lot to be able to talk with others who understand the crushing blow you and your family have taken, The child loss forum helped me greatly. Take care of yourself. I am so sorry....


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

May God give you strength and grace. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. May God give you peace and comfort you.


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

I will keep you and your family in my heart and in my prayers.


----------



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. It took a lot of strength to share this during such grief. I am humbled and amazed at your ability to think of others during such a difficult time. May the Lord give you and your family understanding, healing and comfort today and always.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, can't imagine. Praying for you.


----------



## Cathy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm am so very, very sorry for your loss. What a fine looking young man and what a beautiful video memorial. May the Lord send his angels to wrap their arms around you and your family at this time, and give you comfort and peace. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

We continue to hold your family up in prayer Cindy.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

So sorry, and sending prayers upwards!


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss
hugs and prayers
Diana


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Prayers are going out for you here in Oklahoma. I'm so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## giffy (Jul 22, 2005)

Nearly 40 years ago I had a younger brother pass away.........I was young too and don't remember alot about that day, only what it did to Mom. I feel for you and hope/pray the Lord will comfort you.

giffy
------------------
GiffsFarm


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm sending you my deepest sympathy. I think it would be good for all parents to find out what "the choking game" is and warn their children (especially boys) that it CAN and DOES kill.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. I'm adding my prayers to all the others as well.
jd


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

What a tragedy for your family! I am terribly sorry that this happened. May the Lord give you great grace and peace as you grieve such a great loss.
Jeannie


----------



## kendall j (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My family and I will be praying for you and yours.

Kendall


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Our prayers are with you and yours during this horrible loss.

Rosemary


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. I will keep your family in my prayers.

I watched the video memorial and it is a beautiful tribute to your son. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. What a tragedy.

Jean


----------



## MWG (Aug 14, 2006)

Praying that you and your family may find peace. I am sorry...


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I send my whole heart to you. I lost my 17 year old daughter 11 years ago. You never get over this pain but you do learn to live with it. Try to keep your thoughts to happy ones with him. That will help. Close your eyes and hug him in your thoughts every day. These are the things that helped me. My daughter killed herself. Hind site is 20/20 for every thing I wished I had tryed I found somone that had and it didn't work for them. Love his memory with all your heart and know how blessed you were to have him for 14 years.


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, Cindy. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## no hurry (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for the loss you and your family have suffered.

Like most here, I had never heard of such a game. I found this site http://www.stop-the-choking-game.com/en/home.html
on a google search and have sent the information to all of my family and co-workers in the hopes that other children can learn the dangers involved. 

Thank-you so much for sharing.


----------



## vulpinefarms (Apr 18, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kritterwood (Jan 27, 2007)

cindy, i havent called you because there are no words to say to make things any better. i hope you can forgive me for crying next time i see you. this hits too close to home.my brother was killed when i was 12. me and my parents never got over it. each one of us wondered into our own little world.its hard to believe life can be snuffed out so easily. now you and your family have a long road ahead of you. be sure and hold your jerod, he is going to need you now more than you know.i say this because my parents almost lost both thier children.i am so sorry this happened. john was a sweety boy. youll have my hugs when is see you next.please forgive me for not coming to the funeral, its more than i can bare.yall take care and hug your son for me.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Prayers from Kansas. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

oh, no, my heart is breaking for your family........you are all in my prayers.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

You're in my prayers!


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

That is so sad. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MTTMATSUA (May 23, 2007)

our heart to you and your entire family....

Bonnie


----------



## Lauriebelle (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I can't adequately express my sorrow for your loss, there are no words to magically make us understand, or instantly heal our pain. There is only the love of family and friends and the comfort of our Lord - these I send to you.

Halo


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

I can't convey my sorrow for you. Just know that you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## msta999 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss, know you and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so sorry.You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

My heart aches for you and your family. You are in my prayers.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

I was one of the first to read your post and one of the last to post. I just cried and didn't know what to say to you. Other than to say I'm so sorry, you have been on my mind, my prayers go out to your family.


----------



## PJJIN (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Penny


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

That is such a tragic end to what I am sure was a life ready to break into excellence. I am so sorry for your loss. I will pray for you and your family to have peace and comfort during this time.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family. Adding to the group hug and prayers...

Twila


----------



## jamo (Jun 6, 2002)

I cannot tell you how my heart is breaking for you. I too, lost my son, Michael. If I can help at all. Lend and ear. Anything...


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

Cindy - that is a beautiful memorial! I can't imagine how difficult a time this is for you, but I want to thank you for sharing this with us. I had never even heard of the choking game, so I asked my 11 yr. old son about it. He has heard of it, and didn't realize how dangerous it is. We've talked in depth about it and what to do if any of his friends want to try it. Your loss may have saved the lives of others all the way up in the North Woods, because of your willingness to share your grief with us. I thank you with all my heart, even as it breaks for your loss!


----------



## primroselane (May 10, 2002)

Peace.

Infinity means no one's story is ever finished.


----------



## Chickadeedee (Jan 28, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Praying for you, may God hold you in His hand and give you strength and comfort-


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

I have no words. He was obviously a much-loved child. You and yours will be in my prayers.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

I cannot began to understand your pain. I am so sorry.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

My deepest sympathies to all of you. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry. 

Kathleen


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

I am so very very sorry. Tender hugs to help comfort you.


----------



## wombatcat (Mar 29, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. There is nothing I can say right now that will not sound trite, just know that you are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## mscoffee (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Auric (Jul 18, 2005)

No parent should have to outlive a child. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## springledge (May 2, 2007)

There are no words. It breaks my heart to hear your grief. There are just no words...I am so sorry seems so inadequate. My prayers are with you in your loss.


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear boy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

That is such horrible news :-( 
Saying "I am so sorry for you" DOES feel inadequate, but it's how I feel. 
Sending you a great big hug and wishing you lots of strenght.
I really can't express how sorry I am for you. :-(


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 16, 2007)

I just read about your son and I am so sorry to hear of his passing.
God bless and hold you in the difficult days ahead.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am also at a loss for words, but you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Cindy-still thinking about you and your family. I hope you are all doing OK. You are in my prayers.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I do not know the words to best comfort you, but know that I am sending my condolences. I have never heard of the choking game but by your loss, many of us are sadly educated. Cindy, your son is peacefully with our Father and may you and your family know how much we feel for you. Words are not adequate,p rayers are the only thing that can touch such grief...... I'm sorry -


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

Those gorgeous brown eyes, dimples, & smile. God Bless your family in this your time of such loss. I can't imagine--
We're praying for you that you have the strength needed to get thru this tragedy. That was a beautiful video you had of him, great pictures--


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I really do not know what to say. But as a Mom, I can feel your heartbreak!


----------



## windshield face (Feb 3, 2009)

John Loven was not only a good looking boy but a happy looking lad. My deepest sympathy to all of you. Other lives will be saved from his untimely death. 

Jon

[email protected]


----------



## Dorothea (May 10, 2004)

i am so very sorry,,may God hold you and your family tight


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 16, 2007)

I just read about your son and I am so sorry to hear of his passing.
God bless and hold you in the difficult days ahead.


----------



## annethcz (Sep 25, 2004)

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Hoosierdaddy (Nov 22, 2005)

you are in our prayers


----------



## Carol from Upto (Dec 29, 2008)

I wanted to reach out to see how you are today.. You have been in my prayers and I think of you daily. 
I have faced loss in my life, but never this loss. 
Just wanted you to know I am thinking of you..


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

well thanks for asking how I am, it is rough...I really am missing my son, today my dh went back to work, tomorrow we have to take my oldest son for an appointment at the hospital John died at...and tonight I have cried alot...just wishing for my life back the way it was 3 weeks ago..

just keep up the prayers...they are all that will get us thru this..


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Still praying, you are in my thoughts daily. May God give you peace. (((HUGS)))


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

i am very sorry for your familiys loss, my prayers are with you and your family.
samm


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh Cindy- if I could turn back time I would surely take you back three weeks. We just never know how much things can change in an instant. You will be in our prayers, and I hope you know you can come here and talk as much as you want or need to.


----------



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

My condolences. I will be praying for you and your family. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

You're in my thoughts and prayers. Our dear friends lost a 15 year old grandson suddenly too. It's been rough.


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

May God Give You The Grace To Feel When He Is Carrying You Through Your Time Of Sorrow! Please Remember To Rejoice In All The Small Miracles That May Light Your Days To Come! May You Rejoice In His Smile And God's Love Everyday! Hugs And Kisses From Ky


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

Your in my thoughts and prayers - so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

am thinking of you and your family...Prayers go out to you that you will come through this....


----------



## missourimelodie (Feb 12, 2008)

I am terribly sorry for your loss. You will be in my prayers. I would also like to say thank you for sharing with us, as it served as a reminder to me to speak to my children again about this dangerous game. May God bless you and hold you near.


----------



## Penny-Ontario (Oct 20, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your loss, Prayers for you and your's.


----------



## Rakkasan (Sep 27, 2008)

Thinking of you at this terrible time..I'm so sorry.


----------



## blessedx5 (Jul 9, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you and words fail me. I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I'm taking this opportunity to share your son's story with my son's private school and also our homeschool group, so that others may learn from your loss.

Praying that God sends His angels to comfort you.


----------

